# 14 Foot Driveway gates



## letmefixit (May 2, 2011)

I have been asked to create a wooden structured gate to match the existing fence,(6ft high,boards one side,inverted parabolic arch) to span a 14ft driveway.
2 - 7 ft gates are required. 
Any ideas as to what is the best support method to overcome sag in the framing over a 7ft span as I have never built one larger than 4ft to date.
Castors on the bottom would work but they don't look very nice!


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

i'd think a custom fabricated steel or aluminum frame clad with wood is your best bet. perhaps a wood frame would work but i think you'd need some sort of tensioning system with cables or threaded rod and a turnbuckle of some sort. 

parabolic arch? i've not seen any of those in construction... plenty of elliptical arches, but no parabolic arches.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ditto what Neill said.

Parabolic Arch -


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The easy way with steel is fabricate the frames with perforated square steel (2" will be fine) then attach the wood with carriage bolts. 

On my own, I built a man-door into the frame. It's worked fine for 30 years.

The gates are hung on 6" steel posts buried in concrete.


----------



## letmefixit (May 2, 2011)

neill said:


> parabolic arch? i've not seen any of those in construction... plenty of elliptical arches, but no parabolic arches.


Next you're going to try to tell me that a rhombus is'nt an equalateral quadralateral:blink:
My mistake!


----------



## letmefixit (May 2, 2011)

I will look into having someone fabricating some steel frames.
Thanks.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

There is a local fence company here that makes an awesome frame for a wooden gate out of 2" galvanized that the panel attaches to. They charge about $150 for the whole kit custom made. Our fences down here tend to have a 50"-72" lawnmower gate as a genereal rule of thumb..I will try to dig up the pic I snapped one day when I had them install one on a house we rehabbed.

http://www.hooverfence.com/woodfence/ag.htm


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

letmefixit said:


> Next you're going to try to tell me that a rhombus is'nt an equalateral quadralateral:blink:
> My mistake!


It isn't. It's an equilateral quadrilateral.


----------

